# What is it like owning the various working lines?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have read the article by Wildhaus Kennels concerning the difference between the German Shepherd lines.

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

But the article didn't really explain the temperament or physical differences among the West German Lines, East German Lines, DDR, and Czech. Can you guys tell me what its like owning one of these lines?

I am looking to get another pup soon but am unsure which line is right for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is a German Showline crossed with pet lines. As a puppy, she was extremely easy. I mean easy to train, easy to handle, quiet, etc. Perfect puppy. Potty trained FAST. 

Dax.... he's my first well bred working line. He's ddr/czech. 5.5 months old. So far, as cute as he is, he's definitely holding true to the slow to mature. He's a dork. He's slower to learn anything I want to teach him, he's annoyingly vocal, especially when he doesn't get his way. he's a stubborn jack donkey and still hasn't figured out that I'm far more stubborn and determined than he will ever hope to be. he drives me absolutely insane. He was relatively easy to potty train as far as puppies go. I cant seem to exercise him enough that he settles down, which for his age is normal. Slow to mature, slow to control themselves. He's a nutcase. But he's also entertaining and fun and I'm excited to see the dog he becomes.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> Dax.... he's my first well bred working line. He's ddr/czech. 5.5 months old. So far, as cute as he is, he's definitely holding true to the slow to mature. He's a dork. He's slower to learn anything I want to teach him, he's annoyingly vocal, especially when he doesn't get his way. he's a stubborn jack donkey and still hasn't figured out that I'm far more stubborn and determined than he will ever hope to be. he drives me absolutely insane. He was relatively easy to potty train as far as puppies go. I cant seem to exercise him enough that he settles down, which for his age is normal. Slow to mature, slow to control themselves. He's a nutcase. But he's also entertaining and fun and I'm excited to see the dog he becomes.


I think it comes down to the individual dog.
Hans is Czech line, too, and is nothing like what is described above.

He was very easy to housebreak, is quiet, but will alert bark. He was never talkative at all. It is very good with dogs, fantastic with my children, observant and scary smart. You only have to show that dog something three times, and he knows it.
Is a Velcro dog, loves to follow me around the house. Has a very good off switch.
As he approaches the age of two, is becoming very obedient and understanding of what is required of him. He never has attempted to counter surf. Well, once, when he picked up a chunk of Parmesan cheese off the dinner table. He dropped it immediately when asked.
All I have to do to correct him is a loud, "Ah!" and he stops whatever it is I don't like.
Sometimes he gets a little more nervous than I would like, but I'm seeing less of that as he matures. 
His quirk: I think he hates walks, never enjoyed them and never will. Is very much a homebody and would rather be home than anywhere else.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My take on the lines is generic overview~depends on the pedigree, individual dog of course!

WG are fairly sporty, a bit lower threshold, biddable with great hunt, prey and pack drives. 

East(DDR) are sometimes a bit lower drive as compared to the WG, bone structure is heavier than the WG's, and as we all read, slower to mature than the WG's. 

Czech's are fairly serious, carry some suspicion, not what I'd consider a sport type but have plenty of drive(not over the top though). Also slower to mature.

I prefer a blend of WG/Czech....serious/civil with the drives balanced out. 

I have a 4 yr old WG/Czech male, he's easy to live with, great off switch. He's always been a good dog in the house with manners(and his littermates are the same way, we keep in touch~litter is consistent) Aloof when out in public, but very steady and stable around all environments. Though he does have his bubble and isn't into strangers just approaching him to touch him. I respect that. He's not aggressive, just not into people he doesn't know touching him. Very neutral to other dogs, no reactivity. In his crate in the vehicle he's also not reactive, though if a stranger would get very close to his crate, and he will low warning growl.
He is a thinking dog, and doesn't just do what is asked because there is a ball involved. Threshold is a bit high. In protection, he loves the fight/ challenge and tries to cheat if he 'thinks' he can get away with it! He will try anything asked of him(other than the retrieves, he for some reason decided he needed some schooling on that, age related?)
I think the blending of working lines(if the pedigrees are matched correctly) is great, balancing certain aspects that may be too much individually.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Those lines don't matter to someone with very little or no experience. Go watch dogs of all sorts, and don't concentrate so much on the "big" lines but more on the lines of the actual dogs (so the grandparents, great grandparents, ect). It's not very difficult to tell the physical differences when you start hanging out with a lot of GSDs and really looking at their features.

But back to the temperament discussion...you won't know the difference. It's pretty much the same difference as one dog to the next...just a different personality. Yes...there are some patterns that have formed for each of the groups you mentioned...but its really not as big of a difference as people make it out to be. To an uneducated/unexperienced owner (like myself and many others) there pretty much won't be a difference.

Go watch dogs at the venue you wish to pursue. If its Schutzhund you're looking to get into...go the the club you're looking to get into. There is a very high likelihood that there are all sorts of dogs and breeders at a given club. You can see the males and females you like, find out where those dogs came from, and see if there are any planned breedings in the near future.

I would pretty much chalk up any difference you see from people's explanations to the fact that at the end of the day they are all different. They have their own personalities any many times people don't own dogs from the same breeding or a repeat breeding. Different parents = different dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Czechs are fairly serious, carry some suspicion... Also slower to mature.
> 
> .


Bingo.
And I forgot to mention the suspicion.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think with Dax and I, it's really just a matter of two very stubborn souls under one roof. He wants to do his own thing and its usually destructive and into something he shouldn't be into and I expect certain things from him, even now in terms of behavior and he's just not in agreement. We butt heads a lot. I'm hoping to see his false sense of "i'm the boss" fade in the coming weeks.... 

he's just challenging. We'll get there but for now, he's driving me batty.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz is a blend of WG showline and workingline. He is so different than any other GSD that I've owned. He's 8 months and very intelligent. He picks up things very quickly but at the same time alittle stubborn, but most of that is puppy. He has a much higher drive than other GSD's I've owned. It's not a bad thing, but it' an adjustment I've had to make on handling him. He handles much different than my other GSD's I've owned.His insticts are different in example he has a very high prey drive. Very high. It's quite a challenge corraling it. It's managable, but he requires stimulation and obedience training. I'm not an expert in behaviors, but I can clearly see Cruz's workingline traits seem to be predominant in his behaviors. He is none aggressive so far, more passive aggressive. It's really hard to explain in words other than he plays, but he plays hard and trains hard. Super focused when it comes to play or training at this point. I don't like to admit, but he is almost more dog than I can handle. He takes myself and my wife to the limits of our training abilities and also some trainers we've come across. Thats the simple truth. But I wouldn't trade him for any other dog at this point. It's about persistance and and reinforcing training throughout his life. But I'm confident it will get alittle easier as he is losing some of his puppy habits.....mostly alot of mouthing. He rarely mouths us anymore except when he wants out or wants to play or is frustrated. 

I would like to have a 100% working line W/GSD down the road. But for now, he's my bud and I think when all's said and done, he'll turn out to be a great dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is WG/DDR/Czech working line. High drives in food, pack, ball, but medium energy and can settle in the house. He loves to learn and perks right up when I grab the clicker as he knows I'm teaching something new. Rock steady nerves, he doesn't flinch back from anything! He is protective but calls off when told and is neutral or will bring a toy to play with visitors in the house. 

His only quirk and I really do mean only is he loves dogs, he wants to play and interact with every single dog he sees and gets frustrated when he can't. We've been working on it for several months and he's almost at the point he can be completely neutral


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

It's all about the individual dog. I find it sorta funny when people try to stereotype lines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So what do you think of SL's Packen?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What is "pack drive"?

Ranger is Czech, at one year he is goofy, very vocal, barking and some kind of long winded mumbling growling thing and he likes to watch us with his peripheral vision while he does it. Quick to learn and probably medium drive. He chooses play over food. He barks at people even though he seems to enjoy attention.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> So what do you think of SL's Packen?


Yes I love how people say that for WL's but then go do exactly that to SL's. My dog is very similar to Cruz, SL/WL cross and he is easy to live with but can gogogogogo when I need him too. We've only done herding but he shows a lot of drive and great work ethic, almost too much for me to handler at times. Granted to some IPO people it may not be considered a 'real' sport like SL's aren't considered real dogs but he loves it, I love it and that's all that matters.

Pretty much our only issue is leash reactivity towards dogs, he is extremely pack and dog oriented which I think plays a big part in that and I defintiely learned my lesson for not letting my next puppy have so much dog dog interaction. But he is very smart, house broke in one day, loves to learn, very aloof and also very independent which can make things frustrating at times but he is my love and I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I hav a WGWL with some DDR in the back, not sure if it still affects his behavior or not. He is slow to mature, a bit goofy still. a breeze to potty train, trains fast but tend to slack if not reinforced. loves to work, very focused in training, high prey drive, very homey though and hates walking although he needs it. has a great off switch, not destructive, doesn't counter surf. LOOOOOves ppl but weary of strangers. 
our only recent issue is reactivity to other males which i from what i read around here is pretty common, he doesn't go crazy or anything if he met a dog while walking, just with confrontation so now he doesn't get doggy interactions off leash, he's fine walking side by side with other dogs though.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Yes I love how people say that for WL's but then go do exactly that to SL's. My dog is very similar to Cruz, SL/WL cross and he is easy to live with but can gogogogogo when I need him too. We've only done herding but he shows a lot of drive and great work ethic, almost too much for me to handler at times. Granted to some IPO people it may not be considered a 'real' sport like SL's aren't considered real dogs but he loves it, I love it and that's all that matters.
> 
> Pretty much our only issue is leash reactivity towards dogs, he is extremely pack and dog oriented which I think plays a big part in that and I defintiely learned my lesson for not letting my next puppy have so much dog dog interaction. But he is very smart, house broke in one day, loves to learn, very aloof and also very independent which can make things frustrating at times but he is my love and I wouldn't trade him for anything.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sounds like a carbon copy of Cruz. 

Once that "drive" kicks in for what ever reason, it's all in. There is no in between. He has a slow off switch too, more like a slowly operated dimmer knob for a light, LOL. He gets so focused and is so high, it takes him a few minutes to "come down". 

I know since he hurt his leg last weekend, it's been heck around the house. Even though he has some pain, this dog is still ready to go anytime. He is constantly bugging us to play. I finally took him out for a walk lastnight. He's so frustrated not being able to play and train. He gets so bad at times, we have to kennel him for his own good because of the injury.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nigel said:


> What is "pack drive"?


 
The desire to work in a pack structure, GSD's are bred to bond to their family and protect and work with them. It's in their genetics but the level of desire varies in dogs, some are more independent than others. 

An example would be how does your dog respond to you? Are the innate drive to please strong or would they rather blow you off then make you happy? Does the dog prefer to stay in the same room or is it more comfortable wandering off somewhere else?

The term "velcro dog" comes to mind when I think of pack drive, dogs do adapt to being alone I'm not referring to SA or the like, but when is the dog happiest? With you or by itself?

At least that is my understanding and explanation; others may have other opinions


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Shade said:


> The desire to work in a pack structure, GSD's are bred to bond to their family and protect and work with them. It's in their genetics but the level of desire varies in dogs, some are more independent than others.
> 
> An example would be how does your dog respond to you? Are the innate drive to please strong or would they rather blow you off then make you happy? Does the dog prefer to stay in the same room or is it more comfortable wandering off somewhere else?
> 
> ...


Agree, and I'd rather choose a pup in the litter that wants to interact with people and the littermates, not wander off exploring the world....though some people may see that wanderer as confident and curious.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Packen said:


> It's all about the individual dog. I find it sorta funny when people try to stereotype lines.


Exactly!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So why do breeders stay away from certain lines then, if they should not be "stereotyped"? 
There _are_ characteristics within lines. 
Of course it is always about the dog in front of you, though the pedigree behind the dog is important, IMo.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Because there are too many exceptions to your stereotypes. You have to understand the lines you are using within the different subtypes (DDR, Czech, WGWL, WGSL) instead of just saying DDR dogs are like this or WGWL are like that. It depends............


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a "DDR" female and a young male who is primarily WGWL (some old DDR, a little Czech, etc. back in the pedigree). Based upon my experience with my dogs, I agree with Packen and Lisa Clark. Neither of mine fits neatly into the stereotypes one often hears about the lines.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

packen said:


> it's all about the individual dog. I find it sorta funny when people try to stereotype lines.


amen


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> So what do you think of SL's Packen?


Well the OP mentioned WL specifically. Talking about SL is totally off topic!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Packen said:


> Well the OP mentioned WL specifically. Talking about SL is totally off topic!



:laugh: Packen likes Koda... me thinks:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol....good question Jane! You won't get an answer consistent with what is being represented.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 2 WGWL. One is the easiest dog I have ever had, quiet in the house, great worker, very fun dog, excellent judgement, I can always trust him....the other is a psychopath. 

The easy one came from a breeder that focuses on active family type dogs in her breeding program. The other is from a breeder with a heavy focus on IPO. Could just be a coincidence though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The differences in the sub-set of working lines really only matters when selecting a dog for a very specific job or activity. When it comes to having an active pet dog that is easy to live with and settles well in the house, then the individual dog's personality will matter more than the line the dog is from. 

That said, I have a WGWL/Czech dog (a littermate to Onyx'girl's dog) and in some ways is very much like him, and in other ways is different. Gryffon has lower suspicion, higher threshhold, needs a good session of fetch everyday to settle in the house, but will settle when his exercise needs are met. Loves my cats and my cats love him, cats and dogs often sleeping and cuddling. Very controlled prey drive, can be called off a chase. Quiet and non-reactive. High pack drive. Neutral to other dogs, easy going and forgiving. 

I do IPO/protection training with him, and a number of trainers have commented on his serious side when challenged. He is a dog that will not back down, but does not go looking for fight. 

With his high pack drive and easy-going personality he is always looking to please and gets along famously with my older, dominant, un-socialized, bullying female. Living with him has been effortless, he fit into my life and household as smoothly as flowing water.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Because there are too many exceptions to your stereotypes. You have to understand the lines you are using within the different subtypes (DDR, Czech, WGWL, WGSL) instead of just saying DDR dogs are like this or WGWL are like that. It depends............


And... How many pure sublines do you really find today. A few breeders still keep and preserve some "pure" Czech and DDR, which is great, but most blend them together. I know my dogs have the three together and I could even try to tell you that it is a west/Czech with some DDR but that would be based on the first generations I more or less know, while the real percentages may be different if I search back. After all, you can do cookies or pancakes with the same ingredients and get different results.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

KristiM said:


> I have 2 WGWL. One is the easiest dog I have ever had, quiet in the house, great worker, very fun dog, excellent judgement, I can always trust him....the other is a psychopath.
> 
> The easy one came from a breeder that focuses on active family type dogs in her breeding program. The other is from a breeder with a heavy focus on IPO. *Could just be a coincidence though*.


It could be. Mine comes from a breeder with a heavy focus on IPO.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Packen said:


> It's all about the individual dog. I find it sorta funny when people try to stereotype lines.


Sure, but it's still fun to read about people's experiences. 

I go back and forth myself. Some days I really really want a WL, other days I'm like "eeeeh, nobody ever talks about _cuddling_ with these dogs, I want to _cuddle_ my dog after we get off the field!" and go back to looking at SL breeders.

I _wish_ it were as easy as stereotyping!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My WL is very cuddly! Just with people he likes and knows however. Where'd you get the idea they aren't?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Merciel said:


> Sure, but it's still fun to read about people's experiences.
> 
> I go back and forth myself. Some days I really really want a WL, other days I'm like "eeeeh, nobody ever talks about _cuddling_ with these dogs, I want to _cuddle_ my dog after we get off the field!" and go back to looking at SL breeders.
> 
> I _wish_ it were as easy as stereotyping!


LOL! My WL has turned into quite the cuddler, he loves when I'm sitting or lying on the couch because he can curl up with me. He loves to do "sneak kisses" if I'm not paying attention and lick my cheek and then look at me with baleful eyes when I protest. He'll cuddle even in the middle of zoomies when he really wants to run outside and play 

He's very particular about who he cuddles with though  He can be a real sucky pants when he wants to

Oh and I agree with Lucia, he cuddles with two cats as well as humans


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Same here! BIGGEST cuddle bug in the world!!! Even the cats like to cuddle with him! 

I was looking into getting him evaluated for Therapy Work, but the local Pet Therapy association had adopted a no-raw-fed-dogs policy, so that's out.  

And I have had a Therapy dog in the past, so very well aware of what it takes for a dog to pass and be accepted as a Therapy dog and felt that Gryffon would have worked out fine.

One really can't generalize the lines, you really need to know the individual dogs.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> Same here! BIGGEST cuddle bug in the world!!! Even the cats like to cuddle with him!
> 
> I was looking into getting him evaluated for Therapy Work, but the local Pet Therapy association had adopted a no-raw-fed-dogs policy, so that's out.
> .


Really? Why?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Really? Why?


Are Raw-Fed Dogs a Risk? - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

It seems to me that the breeders focus and goals will have a lot more to do with the type of dog you get vs the different types of working lines.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Saphire said:


> Really? Why?


Well apparently, as per the article Sunflower linked, people run the risk of becoming overwhelmed and die due to the massive amount of deadly pathogens shed by raw-fed-dogs.

Nevermind the on-going recall of kibble dog foods due to excessive bacteria contamination.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Clorox bleach effectively kills Salmonella, E. coli, MRSA, and other harmful bacteria. Meat, poultry, fish, and eggs can be disinfected by soaking them in a solution of 1 teaspoon regular unscented Clorox in 1 gallon of water. Soak eggs for 20 to 30 minutes; soak meat, poultry, or fish for 10 minutes per pound if fresh and 15 to 20 minutes per pound if frozen. Immediately place food in a fresh water rinse for 10 minutes.


OMGGGGGG bleach the meat before feeding???? 

.......so their studies show kibble fed and cooked meat fed also shed various pathogens....but they eliminate the raw fed dog.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Didn't mean to hijack this thread...sorry.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

My 2 are totally opposite to each other on the cuddle scale


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Josie/Zeus said:


> :laugh: Packen likes Koda... me thinks:laugh::laugh:


Josie, I love Koda


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> My WL is very cuddly! Just with people he likes and knows however. Where'd you get the idea they aren't?


Oh, just because up till now I never saw anybody talking about it. But I'm glad people corrected me on that one, particularly since some of the corrections pertain to Wildhaus dogs... 

I suspect I vacillate more than I need to so that I have an excuse to keep looking at breeder websites. Puppy fever is an ongoing problem for me, and it is NOT helped by the fact that my cousin just brought home a new Super Awesome Agility Puppy (BC, naturally) or that a friend of a friend just pulled the trigger on an Ot Vitosha Malinois puppy.

Waaah, I'm the only person I know without a sport puppy, waaah, my life is so hard... so anyway, I have to live vicariously through you all for a while yet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

See and all I can hope for now is that I do get my cuddle bug boy instead of my brat banshee terror dog I have now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> The differences in the sub-set of working lines really only matters when selecting a dog for a very specific job or activity. When it comes to having an active pet dog that is easy to live with and settles well in the house, then the individual dog's personality will matter more than the line the dog is from.
> 
> That said, I have a WGWL/Czech dog (a littermate to Onyx'girl's dog) and *in some ways is very much like him, and in other ways is different.* Gryffon has lower suspicion, higher threshhold, needs a good session of fetch everyday to settle in the house, but will settle when his exercise needs are met. Loves my cats and my cats love him, cats and dogs often sleeping and cuddling. Very controlled prey drive, can be called off a chase. Quiet and non-reactive. High pack drive. Neutral to other dogs, easy going and forgiving.
> 
> ...


Well, the two G boys are very consistent in temperament(not so much structure!) You just described Karlo to a T! :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I have 3 working lines and one Malinois. The past month I was mainly on bedrest. At one point I was 2 weeks on bedrest where the dogs did not get any training or exercise at all. 

On a couple of occassions a friend came by to exercise the Malinois. It took a whole week for her to become a bit antsy. 

It is extremely easy to live with them. 90% of the day they were sleeping. They have a great off switch but once you take them out, they will explode energy wise. 

I cannot relate to people that have to take their dogs running several miles a day and I have dogs that are as highly driven as it gets. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know what lines my boy has, other than that he doesn't have a curved back. I would like to know what lines my boys personality represents. 
VERY easy to train but will forget about a trick if we don't go over it very much 
Very active, will keep going even if he is tired. 
Loves walks, but will decided when he is done and start trying to get back to the house. 
Counter surfs
He's a BIG Velcro dog 
And he has lots of prey drive, and not very much food drive. 
Eager to please
Loves people and dogs unless they are strange men
Very curious, suspicious of everything. 
So what lines would his personality describe? Working lines? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Well apparently, as per the article Sunflower linked, people run the risk of becoming overwhelmed and die due to the massive amount of deadly pathogens shed by raw-fed-dogs.
> 
> Nevermind the on-going recall of kibble dog foods due to excessive bacteria contamination.


If we were to measure the amounts of pathogenic bacteria that humans shed (just go to any preschool class ) we would bathe in pure bleach and never want to leave our homes. :crazy:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Humans Have Ten Times More Bacteria Than Human Cells: How Do Microbial Communities Affect Human Health?

Is your skin crawling yet? Hehe


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Alexis - WGWL - medium drive, medium high thresholds for both prey and defense, super easy to live with, cuddly, very social, a dog most pet homes could easily handle. This is a dog that was easy to train, easy to live with, very biddable and wanting to please. 

Vala -WGWL - she is the only dog I have that fits the stereotype. Very high prey drive though not so stupid that she would run off a cliff for a ball. Biddable, fairly easy to handle despite the drive. Possessive of toys. Medium threshold for defense. Easy dog to live with. Matured early. 

Deja - WGWL with some old DDR and lots of backmassing on the Lierbergs - very high drive, not a dog for the faint of heart. Medium threshold for prey, high threshold for defense. Works almost entirely out of fight, a desire to control and over power. She wants to please, but really does believe I am wrong most of the time.  Fairly easy to live with for me. Took a long time to show her drives and actually didn't start real bitework until she was 18 months. Desire to play with toys was created out of her love of the fight. 

Donovan - Deja's brother - VERY slow to mature (this is due to the backmassing on the Lierbergs and has nothing to do with the small amount of DDR). Medium low threshold for prey, medium high threshold for defense. Social, wants to please, easy to live with. 

Elena - WGWL - late maturing, medium drive, medium low threshold for defense, medium high threshold for prey (she has fairly low drive for toys). Very biddable, wants to please, easy to handle, works almost entirely out of aggression in bitework though has enough prey to channel into the sleeve. This is a dog that could easily fit into most pet homes. She is also cuddly, dog neutral and social. 

All of these dogs work for me and want to engage with me and don't interact with me just because I have a toy or food. 

This is why I don't like stereotypes. I have 5 mature dogs and only one fits the WGWL comments. I have more examples since I have owned a number of pure WGWL, mixes with DDR, mixes of DDR/Czech/WGWL and my first GSD that had working and old show.


----------

